
First pictures of Pixel Qi 3qi screen - ph0rque
http://pixelqi.com/blog1/2009/05/28/first-picture-of-pixel-qi-3qi-screen/
======
jnorthrop
In case anyone was wondering what this product is, just like I was. Here is a
quote from their site (<http://pixelqi.com/products>)

"Our first screens will be 10" diagonal screens for netbooks and ebook readers
that will sample in mid-2009 and ship in high volume in late 2009. These
screens rival the best epaper displays on the market today but in addition
have video refresh and fully saturated color. The epaper mode has 3 times the
resolution of the fully saturated color mode allowing for a high resolution
reading experience without sacrifice to super color fidelity for graphics. In
addition these screens can be used in sunlight. Look for them in the market in
the second half of 2009."

~~~
ph0rque
See more on what their goals are with the screen products here:
<http://pixelqi.com/mission>

Also, the founder is Mary Lou Jepsen, previously at OPLC:
<http://pixelqi.com/about_us>

